# next step?



## lepux (3 mo ago)

I have 2 bugies and I've taming them for almost month and half now
today and finally they start to eat from my finger, I tried to touch them at first they let me for a secs then they flew away (All of this while they're still in the cage)
and I tried to enter my finger without food, at first they didn't get scared but after some secs they flew away but in general its okay for them to eat from my finger now, so what my next step should be?
"They're still not fully comfortable"
edit: I start to training them after almost 20 days but 3 times a week because I was too busy


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

You are expecting too much from your budgies in this short amount of time. A month and a half is hardly any time at all, so don't worry. You should only go at their pace and not push them until they are uncomfortable. You should never try to force your budgie to be touched or grabbed as it ruins any trust they may have had with you and it is most likely setting your training back. 

You should not try to move on until they are fully relaxed and comfortable with the previous step of taming. From what you have said, it does not appear that they are comfortable eating from your hand. I would take a few steps back for a few weeks to build their trust. Place your hand on the outside of their cage while talking to them softly and see their reaction. If they do not mind this and continue going about their business without exhibiting scared behaviors, then you can put your hand slightly in side the cage and do the same thing. Once you've gotten to a level where your budgies are obviously still afraid of you then you should not move on from the previous step, for example, if they are not consistently eating from your hand, then you should step back a little bit and move on only when they are comfortable with the previous step. 

The most important part of bonding is to build trust, not submission. You must respect your bird's boundaries at all times and understand that no two budgies are the same so it's impossible to expect the same thing from all birds. There is no set timeline when it comes to this step! 

Please look through these links: 

How to tame a budgie who is afraid of people


FaeryBee has given great advice on your other thread. Please be sure to read through that again as well.


----------

